# Dairy Heifers for sale in Southern Missouri



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

These calves are now ready to be weaned and sold. Updated pictures and prices added. Heifers available now.
We have 4 mostly Jersey heifers we are raising at the moment. They all have a smidgion of either Holstien or Brown Swiss blood in them.
I disbudded them so no horns. I just took these pictures today:

Here is the biggest, 762. She is obviously showing some Holstien influence. $700.



















Here is 751. Very Jersey in temperment and looks. $700*SOLD*










Here is 764. She is going to be a very pretty girl. Looks mostly Jersey but with longer bones and a redder coat. Looks like she may be a little larger than the average Jersey....though who knows? She is going through a gawky growth spurt at the moment as you can see. $700*MAY BE SOLD*




















This is 772. She is my personal favorite and her bones and size favor the Jersey more than anything else. $700



















Here they are as a group.



















Also have 8 steers who are ready to be weaned and put out on pasture. Healthy and naturally raised as all our animals are. Can get pictures now that it has stopped raining.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Here are pictures of the steers that I took tonight. They will make great healthy freezer beef. Ready to be put out on your pasture and watch them grow. The steers are going to be priced according to size. $250-$400. Only one will be $400. He is a large Jersey steer. The others will range between $250-$350 most likely. A few of the smaller ones are not really ready to go yet and will be sold last. They are all healthy and past the danger stage, ready to just grow like weeds.




























The biggest Jersey toward the back in this last picture is a fall heifer and not available. She is just a fame hog and *had* to get into the picture.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

MO's just too durn far from here!!!

Beautiful animals those...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The sale on #764 fell through due to buyer finding something closer to home. So she is also still available.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Bump. Three left. These girls need to go and though prices at the auction are great, I'd rather see them go to individuals who need them and not into a commercial dairy herd. If your looking for a good family milk cow, here is your chance to raise your own!

Here they are this morning, hanging out with my Boer goats.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

You tempt me...you really do! I just dont have a place for one of them yet, but your prices are awesome and the girls are beautiful. I will definitely come callin on you when we ARE set up to talk about what you've got then. Im not a patient person, and I cant stand this waiting! Do you have some bred for spring calving now? will you have any between now and March?


----------

